# How do they get this look?



## GiantSquid (Jun 17, 2010)

Lately i've been spending a lot of my time on the internet looking at what I guess you would call "inspiration" websites or blogs. Basically just websites that feature a ton of photographs and drawings and graphic design type stuff meant to get your creative juices flowing if you will.

And maybe its just me but I seem to be noticing a trend amongst a lot of the photographs. I don't want to put a inappropriate label on this trend but I guess I would call it artsy or "hipster" photographs and I've been wondering how they do it or what techniques or camera types do the photographers use to achieve these effects?

The effects im talking about are the outer edges of the photo seems to be darker while the middle of the picture seems to be much lighter, as well as dull colors. And at risk of sounding like I don't know what i'm talking about the light from the flash seems to be much softer. All the flashes i've ever used always seem to brighten the photo like mad creating hard shadows and making everything look shiny. So i'm wondering how get a softer light.

Im posting three examples. Mind you NONE of these photographs are mine.






http://mslisamarie.tumblr.com/post/610966979/st-augustine-fl-and-this-concludes-my-photo





http://mslisamarie.tumblr.com/post/610961624/st-augustine-fl





http://mslisamarie.tumblr.com/post/610954991/st-augustine-fl


----------



## DaevidClarke (Jun 17, 2010)

your talking about a vignette (darkening). and saturation. desaturated photos have less color contrast. both can easily be done in any post processing software (ie photoshop).


----------



## GiantSquid (Jun 17, 2010)

I see, so none of these looks were achieved through the camera alone? They've all been manipulated in some form of editing program?


----------



## DaevidClarke (Jun 17, 2010)

well the first three photos you have up were most likely out of the camera. seem like point and fire cameras with flash going off in bad lighting, which could also account for the vignetting.


----------



## reznap (Jun 17, 2010)

They look like they're shot on cheap and beat up old film cameras.  If they were, that's one thing.  If it's editing, well.. no comment.


----------



## DaevidClarke (Jun 17, 2010)

reznap said:


> They look like they're shot on cheap and beat up old film cameras.  If they were, that's one thing.  If it's editing, well.. no comment.



second


----------



## GiantSquid (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm...well I gotta admit thats a little disappointing. I was kinda hoping there was some weird technique used.

Well while I'm on the subject of softer light is there a way to get softer light with a basic flash? More specifically Im talking about using a Vivitar 628AF M on a Canon AE-1 or a Minolta Maxxum 7000. I only recently got the flash and have only had the chance to shoot one role with it (on the Canon) and since I don't have a whole lot of experience with flashes I'm not entirely sure how it works in relation to everything else. I realize it lights up the subject allowing photos in low light conditions but all the photos i've taken seem to come out with really hard bright lighting that doesn't look too great to me.

Sorry I don't have anything to show, I don't have a scanner or any other way of getting them on the computer where I'm at currently.


----------



## reznap (Jun 17, 2010)

GiantSquid said:


> Well while I'm on the subject of softer light is there a way to get softer light with a basic flash? More specifically Im talking about using a Vivitar 628AF M on a Canon AE-1 or a Minolta Maxxum 7000.



Try aiming the flash at the ceiling, if it will angle up.  Or you could make some DIY stuff... softbox, diffuser, bounce cards.

Do an internet search for 'diy flash modifiers' or something maybe.


----------



## katerolla (Jun 17, 2010)

The vignette effect is achieved by a wide lens when the lens is so wide it starts to cover the edges of the film or sensor I have also achieved this by using a PL (polarising filter)
These images were achieved by the lens not photoshop


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2010)

The first 3 have a dark stripe at the bottom of the photo indicating one of the shutter curtains was partially blocking the shot when the flash fired.

The darkening in the corners is from light falloff caused by the tightness of the beam of strobed light.

The last looks to have been done with image editing software.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 17, 2010)

just shoot with disposable cameras, or old film cameras with cheap film.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jun 17, 2010)

Looks like high speed sync+boredom to me. I could be wrong.


----------

